# The Loachguy's tanks



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c132/Grimmjack/fish and plants/ebay11029.jpg

This is my 70 gallon angel tank. I am running a 4ft perfecto PC and a 3 foot dual tube flour with DIY CO2 I just installed about 30 minutes ago. Substrate is flourite. All kinds of tiny snails live in this tank... for now. The jungle val appears to be dying or withering away. Water changes once a week and plenty of filtration. Crypts java fern and bolbitus are also starting up here, along with a small sprig of that glosso I got at the meeting. Work in progress...

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c132/Grimmjack/fish and plants/ebay11048.jpg

46 bowfront i picked up for free from a buddy of mine who was too lazy to tear it down when he moved into his new house.. Yes.. free.  I had just changed the water and got all kinds of air into my magnum 330 and it was spitting out bubbles like mad. I temporarily put that big chunk-o bolbitus in there until i can make room in the 70. All kinds of bunched plants here, and mind numbingly silly amount of that black bushy algae growing everywhere. See next pic..

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c132/Grimmjack/fish and plants/ebay11046.jpg

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c132/Grimmjack/fish and plants/ebay11067.jpg

35 neons, some perugaue cats, and a bunch of cherry shrimp call this 20h home. So does duckweed, which has outgrown its welcome and I am dedicated to removing it from my riccia you see floating at the top. Eventually neons get moved to 46, angels in 46 to another 75.. 20h will just be shrimp and mini torpedo catfish (tatia perugaie). Someday..

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c132/Grimmjack/fish and plants/ebay11078.jpg

Black tetras with some hygro and java fern and anubias sprigs hang out in this 12 gallon eclipse.

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c132/Grimmjack/fish and plants/ebay11074.jpg

Next to teh eclipse is another 20h.. Formerly known as my ebay tank. I used to sell java moss out of this tank every 7 weeks or so at about 5-6$ a softball sized clump. I took one of the lights off and kind of neglected it. Java moss is just now growing back after my recent revitalizing of my love for planted tanks. Zebra danios, cherry barbs, and about 20 kuhli loaches live here.

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c132/Grimmjack/fish and plants/ebay11056.jpg

45 hexagon that I have had for hmmm, lets see.. 23 years now. Yes, that is anubias growing out of the top. IF I can ever get the bushy algae out of these tanks, some of you will get clippings off this monster.

Those are the planted tanks I have up and running. Hope to post new pics in a couple months showing progress. Once I get rid of my big cichlids I'll have two 75s and a 125 to plant up. Keep me in your prayers..


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

With the exception of the BBA you have some nice looking tanks! I think you need more plants in the 70g though. I'm waiting to see pics of both the 75's and the 125 planted


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

I should be running pressurized to those three new tanks.  

The 75 has a waaays to go yes.


----------

